# Above Fireplace Decorating



## sore thumb (Mar 31, 2013)

We have taken a step back and removed all previous decor from our large fireplace chimney. The surface is stucco. The color, as are the walls, is Sherwin Williams Balanced Beige. The trim is SW Bright White. The hardwood floor is dark cherry. The fireplace has real oak logs but is not used.
There is one recessed light above the fireplace but it causes terrible shadowing. The lighting issue is under review by a consultant. We do no anticipate a quick nor easy solution.
Please suggest how to best decorate our large chimney. NOTE: We do not want a mantel and surround. We envision a large painting or metal tree sculpture. Also, possibly a flat thin (as in depth) horizontal board or metal bar to break up the vertical space.
Please feel free to suggest anything you think will enhance this area. Additional photos and answers to your questions are available.
Thank you.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

How about the TV? Clear up the floor space in the process and kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I would check with the local AHJ first to see how high you must go above the fireplace before doing anything permanent.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

There used to be murals made for wall applications.

They went on like wall paper, from a rolled up sheet, and usually came in sections.

They were many different scenes available, from wildlife, to city scapes, pastoral, oceans, darned near anything that you could imagine, could be printed and pasted up.


ED


----------



## sore thumb (Mar 31, 2013)

stick\shift said:


> I would check with the local AHJ first to see how high you must go above the fireplace before doing anything permanent.


The fireplace is for looks only. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## sore thumb (Mar 31, 2013)

infinitiwindow said:


> the wall and stucco is very southwest / new mexico. I would go with something indian. maybe check out some indian blankets or sculpture. Maybe something like this:
> http://www.touchofclass.com/mesa-verde-pottery-wall-sculpture/p/E460-001/?code=PMF03&gclid=CKnK2_rPldECFQt_fgodJpgM6w
> 
> Brad
> Inifiniti Window Coverings Bellevue


Great suggestion Brad. Can't wait to show it to my wife.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

> The fireplace has real oak logs but is not used.


To me, this means it can be used. Maybe you don't but, if it can, you need to follow code on anything permanently installed.


----------



## sore thumb (Mar 31, 2013)

stick\shift said:


> To me, this means it can be used. Maybe you don't but, if it can, you need to follow code on anything permanently installed.


Good point. Thank you.


----------



## sore thumb (Mar 31, 2013)

More suggestions please!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is an awesome piece for over your fireplace.
a few pieces of Indian pottery on the hearth would
be a great addition to the theme.

http://www.touchofclass.com/feather.../?code=UMF03&gclid=CPOAlerXnNECFdlLDQod3_kAJw


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I see in one pic that you had a mantel at one time.
Would you consider putting it back up only higher up
than the pic shows? 
A mantle give you so much more decorating leeway.
For instance the piece that I linked to, would go in the middle
over the mantel, then a couple of pieces of pottery
and perhaps a southwestern candle or small statue.

For years we didn't have a mantle, all I had was a clock in
the middle, then we made a mantle and it changed our lives! :smile:
I'm always re-arranging it. The only thing that stays all the time
is a walnut mantle clock that our son made for us. 
Think about it.


----------



## sore thumb (Mar 31, 2013)

The previous mantel was sold. We are looking at new mantel and round mirrors. Thank you Two Knots.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh, so you are going to put up a mantle? 
That will looks nice. Have you given thought to
how thick and how high and how wide you want 
the mantle?
My suggestion is to cut it out of oaktag and mock it up
to see how high and how wide you want it to be.
Is your ceiling eight foot high?


----------



## sore thumb (Mar 31, 2013)

Two Knots said:


> Oh, so you are going to put up a mantle?
> That will looks nice. Have you given thought to
> how thick and how high and how wide you want
> the mantle?
> ...


Yes, the ceiling is 8'. What is oaktag?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Heavy paper...You could use anything, newspaper, wrapping paper,
etc...Hmmm...even aluminum foil would work.Tape it up and move it up and
down and live with it awhile until you find the height you like. 

How thick do you want it? Ours is about 3 1/4" thick. 
One you settle on a thickness, then the depth of your mantle
is next...I think ours is about
9 1/2" deep. Then the length needs to be figured out...
have fun with it. :smile:


----------



## sore thumb (Mar 31, 2013)

Two Knots said:


> Heavy paper...You could use anything, newspaper, wrapping paper,
> etc...Hmmm...even aluminum foil would work.Tape it up and move it up and
> down and live with it awhile until you find the height you like.
> 
> ...


Could you please post a photo of your mantel?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Maybe something like this up there.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hadjis-Cact...hash=item53da7c6a54:m:mTGgStrMGK--_yJO3B6csEg


ED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, sore thumb, I'll post a mantle pic later today. However, our mantle is plain.
We made it out of walnut. No brackets (yet :smile but I'm always
thinking about. 
I see that you have mantles over your windows.We have mantles over our
Windows, doors, between rooms, over our big tv...heck even our mantles
have mantles.:smile:

Your room is masculine. Like your room, our family room is masculine as well,
it's a blend of masculine and feminine spirits. 
We have a leather couch recliner and two leather chairs, also two fabric
chairs and a stone fireplace.. I see that you have a fabric couch and two
leather recliners. I like that mix of fabrics. I also like that you have
lots of Windows and that the room gets a lot of natural light. And the cherry
floor is gorgeous.:thumbup:

Did you remove that mantle? It was too low, I think a higher mantle for
your fireplace is better. Your hearth and fireplace opening is low, so the
mantle can't be too high up.
This is why I suggested a paper mock up. You
can move it up and down, until it looks good. I think that was the hardest
part of our mantle decision -- how high to make it. I had to
know that in advance as our fireplace is stone, so the mantle was scribed
to the stone, ( both the top and bottom of the mantle had to be scribed)
Luckly, for you, you can still change your mind on the placement 
after the mantle is made, You'll have the option of moving it up or down.

What do you mean about a mirror...You want a mirror on the Fireplace?
How wide is your Fireplace? Can you post more pics of the rest of your room?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Found a couple of old pix ... here is one.
The fun part of a mantle is being able to 
change the decor on top. The mantle
clock always stays, however, the rest of
the stuff changes off quite a bit. :smile:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Close up of the walnut. It's darker than the rest of the furniture in
the room which is a lighter QS and rift sawn oak. I wanted it to
be darker. 
Actually, we made the mantle from QS oak, and I didn't
like it, it lacked pizzaz, so we made it over again in walnut! 
lain: crazy, I know...that's why I learned to mock up everything 
and do sample stain pieces before finishing the final piece.

Here is a closeup of the mantle. This is natural walnut, no stain.
Just a hand rubbed finish of a mix that I made from linseed oil, poly,
and terpentine. It has several hand rubbed coats.


----------



## sore thumb (Mar 31, 2013)

Two Knots said:


> Yes, sore thumb, I'll post a mantle pic later today. However, our mantle is plain.
> We made it out of walnut. No brackets (yet :smile but I'm always
> thinking about.
> I see that you have mantles over your windows.We have mantles over our
> ...


Actually forgot why I mentioned. mirrors. Our previous mantel, although beautiful was to formal for our style. We have a typical two story small brick home but when you walk in the door "typical" goes away. My wife is from the French Acadian region of southwest Louisiana. While back there one summer we visited a home and I drew its interior design. Our downstairs is based upon that style. My wife is great with color so she selects the color schemes.

Will try to post more photos. We ar in the final stages of remodeling, staying with the same basic style, so some areas are not photo ready.

Thank you for being so helpful. Btw, lighting consultant will be here the 4th. Hopefully, he will be able to solve the shadowing problems.

Happy New Year!


----------



## sore thumb (Mar 31, 2013)

Two Knots said:


> Found a couple of old pix ... here is one.
> The fun part of a mantle is being able to
> change the decor on top. The mantle
> clock always stays, however, the rest of
> the stuff changes off quite a bit. :smile:


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Mirrors are wonderful, they reflect light and liven up the room.

In this room we have 2 foot wide X 8 foot high mirrors flanking
both sides of the fireplace. It brightens the room. We have many
mirrors throughout the house. That 30" round piece for over your
FP has a 6"mirror in the center. 
Perhaps you could look for a piece of art that 
has a mirror in it. Something unique.


----------



## blackjack (Oct 21, 2015)

It's boring. Needs an accent color. Maybe as simple as a dark mocha just ragged on over the beige? I like bold, elegant and dramatic so sw 6034 "Arresting Auburn" comes to mind. I Love the flowers in the pic but it needs to be bigger. 
Also, check out Sunriver metalworks fb page. They made the stars (and moon that's not pictured) on our home and we love the look!


----------



## sore thumb (Mar 31, 2013)

UPDATE!
An additional problem has arisen. Some of the carefully selected oak logs in the fireplace were infested with termites so they all were discarded. Now we are faced with what to do with the empty firebox. Whatever the result for the entire project I'll be posting pictures.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I hope that you RAID ed to area after.

They used to make ceramic look alike logs for gas fireplaces, those might suffice as an accent.



ED


----------



## sore thumb (Mar 31, 2013)

We sure did! Vacuumed the firebox and hearth then cleaned box with a Clorox based claener.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

check out the ceramic fireplace logs.

FROM EBAY

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...ogs.TRS0&_nkw=ceramic+fireplace+logs&_sacat=0

FROM AMAZON

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...amic+fireplace+logs,aps,172&crid=B27SWXGO3IF4


----------



## sore thumb (Mar 31, 2013)

My wife has decided she wants to tile the fireplace wall. We will be shopping sound.


----------



## yamaha6611 (Jan 15, 2017)

found anything yet?? i love the MS international california gold ledger bricks... they would look awesome all the way up to the ceiling. they will add a lot of color to the room! check the pic!!


----------



## yamaha6611 (Jan 15, 2017)

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/ec/21/52/ec21526e2205186af34a2a9bd5674cde.jpg


----------



## sore thumb (Mar 31, 2013)

yamaha6611 said:


> found anything yet?? i love the MS international california gold ledger bricks... they would look awesome all the way up to the ceiling. they will add a lot of color to the room! check the pic!!


Not yet.


----------



## sore thumb (Mar 31, 2013)

sore thumb said:


> My wife has decided she wants to tile the fireplace wall. We will be shopping sound.


Well, now the preference is to repaint the fireplace wall. Sure would appreciate color suggestions.


----------

